# Private Member Panel



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a small member menu. 

Next to your username at the top where it says Welcome, Jezlad! there's a small arrow.

Click here.

Pretty simple stuff, just allows you to access a few common usercp functions directly from any page of the site.



Hope it helps.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

Took me a second to realize it was my name on the upper right box.

That's a neat feature.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

that is pretty useful, allows us to check/change profile quickly

thanks! :thank_you:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That is a cool little feature. Yeah more toys to play with.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice Jez, one more feature to an already packed site. :so_happy:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a great little feature there Jez. Many thanks.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool, hadn't noticed it yet. Very useful indeed!


----------



## craigus (Oct 4, 2007)

You done a nice job Jez k:


----------

